# Power to the Guinea Pigs!



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

I have two bettas, but I also have two guinea pigs. Don't gps rock?! Mine, Snickers and Buddy, are both males and they are best friends. If you love your gps, this is the place to show their names and we can see how many members have gps. Feel free to post pics!


----------



## aqua001 (Jan 13, 2012)

Yes they do! I love mine, Acorn and Walnut! they are both silkie satins and are so soft and pretty!


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

Snickers is a satin and Buddy is...well... just kind of fluffy. Not a teddy bear, but in the middle.


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

heres all my little gps i've ever had i love them all lots i've had 7 gps i've kept guinea pigs all my life 

heres my current piggies

Tammy 

Peppa

Dolly (begging for food)

and my RIP ones

Bandit

Molly (was dollys sister)

Sooty with scrabble the Rabbit

Scamper my first guinea pig photo taken 1996 we got her in 1992


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

Soooo cute! I'm sorry about the ones you've lost. I'll have to get some pics of mine up soon!


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

Okay, so here is Snickers:









And here is Buddy:


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

their both so cute and and their markings are very pretty


----------



## Crowntails (Feb 12, 2013)

I use to have 2 girls, Jeep and Bandit. But I had to give them away. I loved Bandit so much, she was my little girl.


----------



## Artemis (Mar 9, 2013)

We had two girls. Angel and Cuddles. We (my sis and I) were moronic enough to get two kittens instead. I love my cat a lot but I regret getting them. To much hassle with fish and birds.


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

Indigo Betta said:


> their both so cute and and their markings are very pretty


 Thanks! My sister and I love them with all of our hearts! :-D:-D


----------

